# ordering from the doc



## sum_kid (Nov 4, 2006)

im ready to order from the doc and have a  few questions.

1. can you use a visa gift card, if so where and how can i get it? walmart?

2. if you cant use a gift card can i just put u.s cash inside a birthday card and mail that? or is money order more reliable.

3. which stealth option is the most stealth?

4. does it come to your door or your mailbox?

5. can I just use a totaly fake name if using your house address or is that not a good idea?

thank you for reading


----------



## sum_kid (Nov 5, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

sum_kid said:
			
		

> im ready to order from the doc and have a few questions.
> 
> 1. can you use a visa gift card, if so where and how can i get it? walmart?
> 
> ...


*Not sure where to get a gift card at. You can send a international money order. I myself wouldn't send cash. What do you mean by which stealth option is more stealth? You sending your money or them sending your seeds? They will come in your mailbox. I myself wouldn't have them shipped to your address if you plan on growing there. *


----------

